# Crimson Polaris wood-chip carrier that ran aground and split up



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

'Crimson Polaris' Carried Almost 1700 MT of Oil Before Grounding, Splitting Up off Japan


The Crimson Polaris wood-chip carrier that ran aground and split up off Japan Thursday, spilling oil into the ocean, carried about 1…




www.marinelink.com





Quote
The Crimson Polaris wood-chip carrier that ran aground and split up off Japan Thursday
Unquote

Attached:
2021-08-12t043851z-542725758-rc2g3p9ihes9-rtrmadp-3-japan-ship.jpg


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

IMO No. 9370783
39,910g. 21,193n. 49,549d. 199.9 (BB) x 32.23 x 18.8 / 11.547 metres
20.5.2008: Completed by Tsuneishi SB Co, Fukuyama (Yard No. 1386.
Reg Owner - Mi-das Line SA, under Panama flag
NYK Line as operating managers

Event Details
Wood Chips Carrier CRIMSON POLARIS IMO No. 9370783 was involved in a stranding incident off Hachinohe, Japan on 11 Aug 2021.

Stranded off the Hattaro North Breakwater whilst anchored off Hachinohe, Japan in Lat. 40 34' 35"N, Long. 141 30' 19"E at 0750 hours LT (UTC+9) on 11/08/21 in heavy weather.

Refloated by own means and re-moored further N of the breakwater in Lat. 40 35' 42"N, Long. 141 31' 41"E 7 hours later. Subsequently developed cracks in hull and broke in two, the aft section partially sank. Japan Coast Guard attended the scene. All 21 crew were rescued by helicopter, no injuries reported. A 5 kilometre oil spill was observed in the sea and serious oil pollution occurred on nearby coastlines.


----------

